# TUG now has an instant messenger ID!



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2008)

for those of you who use AOL or AIM (aol instant messenger)....I have setup an AIM messenger ID "TUG Timeshare" which you can contact either using AIM or through AOL itself.

ill leave it logged on to the spare computer here in the office...but of course this means we wont always be there to see it if its not during regular business hours.

However for those of you with specific questions or concerns or want to talk to a live person...feel free to drop a note or message =)


please dont get mad if someone doesnt answer instantly...its not like we are sitting here staring at the screen waiting for a message....there is other work to be done during the day!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2008)

And of course if you send a note within the next few hours...youll get to talk to moi personally.

and who can pass up THAT kind of gift aye? =)  i keed i keed!


----------



## swift (May 14, 2008)

Ok- so I have added AIM. My user name is MomBorn4Travel. Now what? How do I add TUGers to my buddy list? Do I have to know your user name to IM you?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2008)

looks like you got it all setup =)

for others with the same question...you can simply add my name to your AOL or AIM buddy list:

TUG Timeshare

I am impressed with how many of you have immed me sofar...this should be fun! =)


----------

